# Are there any men out there who cried in public?



## Peaceislove (Nov 3, 2015)

I feel alone..


----------



## audikosti (Jan 7, 2016)

I once did when i was in school around 14 years old, since then I've kept my emotions to my bedroom!


----------



## yurt (Mar 23, 2015)

I've teared up in public but not outright cry


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

I've seen 7 men break down and cry at the mall this November and December put together.
It does happen.
Not joining any support groups, but I figured it might make you feel a little less lonely.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Maybe at funerals. I think I get mad when something happens that makes me unhappy much more easily than sad and tearful. I don't see it as big deal though.


----------



## Peaceislove (Nov 3, 2015)

I mean like cry like a baby


----------



## Peaceislove (Nov 3, 2015)

farfegnugen said:


> Maybe at funerals. I think I get mad when something happens that makes me unhappy much more easily than sad and tearful. I don't see it as big deal though.


I actually didn't cry. But I'm afraid I might cry like a baby in public but Ima try my best to hold it in but I want to cry because life is too hard and it makes me sad I'm human being and I have emotions and I know it's embarrassing to cry like a baby in public but your still a man regardless jesus took the biggest humiliation ever and was a grown man and rose like the king he is.


----------



## Peaceislove (Nov 3, 2015)

audikosti said:


> I once did when i was in school around 14 years old, since then I've kept my emotions to my bedroom!


but did you cry like a baby?


----------



## The Wolf (Aug 14, 2014)

I broke down and cried a lot when I was still drinking. (yes, like a baby) I always bottle my emotions and keep them to myself, but when I drink they have a tendency to pour out of me. It's embarrassing and part of the reason I rarely ever get drunk anymore.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I got teary eyes.


----------



## Owlbear (Dec 3, 2015)

Twice in front of someone in the past decade. First because I messed up big time and my dream career fell apart, second because a close friend had nearly committed suicide.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Almost.........teary eyed a few times.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Know I did in junior high. Probably some close calls since then. Mostly breakdown alone or in front of family nowadays


----------



## jcallanan (Jan 18, 2012)

Saddly, the last time I cried at all was in August, 1994. 

I think of all the stuff I should have cried about since then, but I am just unable to. Better to cry in public then never cry at all!


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

I cry all the time but in private. There were a few moments in public where I'd tear up. But yeah, the last time I cried in public was.... I'd say 14


----------



## peace_love (Oct 24, 2008)

I think you stole my name....


----------



## Peaceislove (Nov 3, 2015)

peace_love said:


> I think you stole my name....


 haha not exactly


----------



## pudderkiz (Jun 18, 2012)

jcallanan said:


> Saddly, the last time I cried at all was in August, 1994.
> 
> I think of all the stuff I should have cried about since then, but I am just unable to. Better to cry in public then never cry at all!


That's ****ed up man.. I can bearly get one tear out, wish I could cry more, but 20 years? That's just unfair.


----------



## Deadly Assassin (Jun 19, 2015)

Yes, it was in middle school. I was bullied, insulted to the point of tears. I don't think about it much these days, but that was really the only time I cried in public. I wasn't sobbing, but I did shed some tears. I feel human again thinking about it.


----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

Being a man and crying public cannot exist in the same universe. You either cry in public and are not a man or you are a man and don't cry in public.


----------



## DistraughtOwl (Mar 1, 2014)

It was my first time flying by myself and I went to go see my girlfriend at the time. I couldn't figure out how to find my plane to go back home and missed it and ended up crying in public like a big baby there at the airport. I was 16 years old.


----------



## Flocon de neige (May 11, 2013)

I can relate to feeling weak for crying in public- though I'm a woman so it's more "socially acceptable" for me to cry in public; I feel vulnerable and weak when I cry in public. But really it shouldn't be that way. Showing emotion can be healthy. Male or female, to cry is human. Real men cry. Real women cry.


----------



## TheCanadian1 (Sep 14, 2009)

I have a lot of empathy for other people. A client at work was telling me about losing his son to cancer. I had a lump removed from my leg and he was concerned for me, but lab results came back good on the lump so no worries. Anyway, he was telling me and he started to tear up and walk way but I put my hand on his shoulder to stop him because I wanted him to know that I was there to listen. We talked a few minutes more and we didn't outright cry but we were both in the mindset for it. Later I walked away and cried on my own, in public, at work. 

At this point in my life, I realize that it's absolutely okay to cry. If anyone has anything to say against me crying, that just shows that they're not a very good person and at all angles it makes them look bad to anyone else. I wish we lived in a world where we could all put others before ourselves. Unfortunately that's not, nor will ever be a reality.

As Flocon said, "Male or female, to cry is human. Real men cry. Real women cry."

Respect.


----------



## Furiosa (Jun 2, 2015)

Not for a very long time, I can probably count on one hand the amount of times I have cried in the last decade or more. It takes a lot to upset me, I think I must have a heart of stone.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

Real men don't cry....*goes crying in a corner*


----------

